# HK usp 45 compact marked AK(2009)



## rb042hou (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been given an opportunity to purchase a HK usp 45 compact. Suppose to be new in box. Can anyone give me some insight on this model only because is a 10 year old gun?? Any known issues, info about safety features? Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe the pistol has a decocker, a cocked and locked feature and a traditional DA/SA action with a proprietary rail. Built like a tank with exceptional HK quality. I have heard of no known issues with the pistol. I haven't owned one or even shot one but this is what I've heard.


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

rb042hou said:


> I've been given an opportunity to purchase a HK usp 45 compact. Suppose to be new in box. Can anyone give me some insight on this model only because is a 10 year old gun?? Any known issues, info about safety features? Thanks in advance.


There are several variations of this pistol...v1, v2, v3,.....details of the variations can be found on HK's website (well worth checking out). The USP is really HK's most revered and most reliable pistol still in production. I believe the last modification to the firearm was in 1995, so any models thereafter would be just as the ones in current production. I have a both a 9mm and a 40 S&W compact and find them to be superb guns. The double action pull on all HK hammer fired guns are typically very heavy, but the single action definitely makes up for it. The USP trigger is typically considered to be the best among all of HK's handguns. They are an absolutely solid pistol I plan to add a 45 compact to the stable eventually. If I were you, I would not pass on this gun. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## rb042hou (Jul 30, 2019)

caanuride said:


> There are several variations of this pistol...v1, v2, v3,.....details of the variations can be found on HK's website (well worth checking out). The USP is really HK's most revered and most reliable pistol still in production. I believe the last modification to the firearm was in 1995, so any models thereafter would be just as the ones in current production. I have a both a 9mm and a 40 S&W compact and find them to be superb guns. The double action pull on all HK hammer fired guns are typically very heavy, but the single action definitely makes up for it. The USP trigger is typically considered to be the best among all of HK's handguns. They are an absolutely solid pistol I plan to add a 45 compact to the stable eventually. If I were you, I would not pass on this gun.
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for your insight. I greatly appreciate it. And yes I made the purchase. Looking forward to going to the range.


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

Good for you. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

According to Wikipedia:

Variants 1 and 2 (double action/single action, decocking and safety lever)Variants 1 (lever on left) and 2 (lever on right) allow the user to carry the pistol in a single-action mode (cocked and locked) with the manual safety engaged. This same pistol, without modification, can be carried in double-action mode, with or without the manual safety engaged, and with the benefit of a decocking lever.

Variants 3 and 4 (double action/single action, decocking lever, but no safety)Variants 3 (lever on left) and 4 (lever on right) provide the user with a frame-mounted decocking lever that does not have the "safe" position. This combination only allows the hammer to be lowered from SA position to DA position. It does not provide the "safe" position to prevent the pistol from firing when the trigger is pulled.

Variants 5 and 6 (double action only, with safety lever)For the double-action-only user, variants 5 (lever on left), 6 (lever on right), and of the USP operate as double-action-only pistols, with a bobbed hammer always returning to the DA position (forward) after each shot is fired. To fire each shot, the trigger must be pulled through the smooth DA trigger pull. Variants 5 and 6 have a manual safety lever.

Variant 7 (double-action only, no control lever)No control lever is provided on variant 7.

Variant 8 Never produced.

Variants 9 and 10 (double-action/single-action, safety lever, but no decocking)Variants 9 (lever on left) and 10 (lever on right) allow the shooter to carry the pistol in a single-action mode (cocked and locked) with the manual safety engaged. This same pistol, without modification, can be carried in double-action mode (hammer down), with or without the manual safety engaged. The double-action mode offers a second-strike/double-action capability in case of a misfire. The control lever has no decocking function on variants 9 and 10, so one would have to carefully lower the hammer manually (or keep the safety on, remove the magazine, and eject any round in the chamber before lowering the hammer).

LEM (Law Enforcement Modification) Trigger (aka Combat Defense Action)Developed especially for the U.S. government, the Law Enforcement Modification (or LEM for short), is a USP DAO (Double-Action Only) model with a unique trigger mechanism. This mechanism improves the double-action trigger performance and reduces the weight of the DAO trigger pull to 7.5–8.5 pounds-force (33–38 N), uses a stronger hammer spring, and shortens the trigger reset. Aside from the LEM mechanism, it is identical to the USP Variant 7 (DAO) model.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I have one that my brother bought in 2001, right after 9/11. It's a version 1.

Shoots great and has a smooth trigger to me.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I've had my USPC 45 for some years now. If found the gun to be highly accurate and reliable. On the downside it's large enough to be somewhat of a problem concealed. I get the feeling that this handgun was made for use in a third world country where they get a good cleaning every five years needed or not. This gun is the third HK I have had. All of them are great.


----------

